# "ia" en portugués



## flowy

"Eu ia mudar" = Yo cambiaría" ? Qué representa exactamente la palabra "ia"?
Gracias!


----------



## MOC

"ia" significa "iba".

"Eu ia mudar" significa "yo iba a cambiar".


----------



## flowy

perfeto!! gracias!


----------



## spielenschach

Por exemplo: Afirmei a pés juntos que ia (iria) mudar o meu comportamento.


----------



## César Lasso

E quando é "ia mudando"? O leio aqui em Portugal nos filmes legendados, e imagino que se trata de legendagem brasileira.

Deduzo que em Portugal equivaleria a "estava prestes a mudar" ou, em espanhol, "estaba a punto de cambiar".

Alguém poderia confirmar este uso de "ia + gerúndio"?

Obrigado.


----------



## MOC

Olá César.

Os meus amigos espanhóis dizem "iba cambiando" com naturalidade e é isso que significa o uso do "ia + gerúndio" em português. Não é necessariamente brasileiro. Também se usa em Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

César Lasso said:


> E quando é "ia mudando"? O leio aqui em Portugal nos filmes legendados, e imagino que se trata de legendagem brasileira.


Como diz o MOC, pode bem não ser legendagem brasileira.



César Lasso said:


> Deduzo que em Portugal equivaleria a "estava prestes a mudar" ou, em espanhol, "estaba a punto de cambiar".


Não, quer dizer _estava no processo de mudar_, _estava mudando_.


----------



## spielenschach

César Lasso said:


> E quando é "ia mudando"? O leio aqui em Portugal nos filmes legendados, e imagino que se trata de legendagem brasileira.
> 
> Deduzo que em Portugal equivaleria a "estava prestes a mudar" ou, em espanhol, "estaba a punto de cambiar".
> 
> Alguém poderia confirmar este uso de "ia + gerúndio"?
> 
> Obrigado.


 
Deixa lá essa cantilena Brasileira do ia mudando que também se usa em Portugal, mas é sem pensar, porque pensando bem é sempre ia mudar.
O Brasileiro é muito cantante, até no futebol parece que estão a dansar o samba, aliás é até agradável mas os puristas não querem misturas. É claro que a minha opinião não conta porque doutro modo sempre que se fala português,  aqui, em S. Tomé, no Brasil ou na Guiné, devia ser uma amálgama, isto é,  precisamente a mesma coisa, sem diferenças. Mas não é. mas as opiniões aumentam, pode ser que se chegue lá. O Português assim até era mais fácil.


----------



## César Lasso

Não sei...
Já me habituei a desconfiar do que soa parecido em espanhol e em português.
Claro que temos a estrutura "iba cambiando", com dois sentidos:
a) Com o de movimento físico de "ir" (De pequeño, siempre iba llorando a la escuela)
e... b) como perífrase verbal, ou seja, "iba" como parte ou auxiliar do verbo que se segue (Entre tanto frenesí, iba estudiando cuando un instante de calma me lo permitía).
Mas eu diria que por vezes vejo o "ia + gerúndio" usado em formas que não se deixam bem traduzir com "iba + gerundio".
Também reparo que o gerúndio é pouco usado em Portugal (a não ser em algúns registos um bocado literários como "sendo assim...") e muito usado no Brasil:
- "Está a chamar-te" passa a ser "Está te chamando".
Até breve


----------



## Outsider

César Lasso said:


> Claro que temos a estrutura "iba cambiando", com dois sentidos:
> a) Com o de movimento físico de "ir" (De pequeño, siempre iba llorando a la escuela)
> e... b) como perífrase verbal, ou seja, "iba" como parte ou auxiliar do verbo que se segue (Entre tanto frenesí, iba estudiando cuando un instante de calma me lo permitía).
> Mas eu diria que por vezes vejo o "ia + gerúndio" usado em formas que não se deixam bem traduzir com "iba + gerundio".


Pode dar um exemplo?


----------



## César Lasso

Obrigado, Outsider.
Chegou-me no meu e-mail privado que "ia+gerúndio" pode tomar o lugar do condicional em português.
Aí é que parece diferente do espanhol. Agradecerei um exemplo, uma frase inventada...


----------



## César Lasso

Não sei dar um exemplo... 
É que sempre encontro esses exemplos nas legendas de filmes e eu, ao ouvir em inglês, ler em português, pensar em espanhol e não querer perder o fio da história, nunca consigo fixar os casos que me chocam!


----------



## Outsider

César Lasso said:


> Chegou-me no meu e-mail privado que "ia+gerúndio" pode tomar o lugar do condicional em português.


Penso que quem lhe disse isso se enganou. Não é "ia + gerúndio" que toma o lugar do condicional, mas "ia + infinitivo".


----------



## César Lasso

Outsider said:


> Penso que quem lhe disse isso se enganou. [Não é "ia + gerúndio" que toma o lugar do condicional, mas "ia + infinitivo"].


Outsider, pode dar um exemplo? Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Na primeira mensagem deste tópico tem um, "Eu ia mudar". 
Outro exemplo: "se eu lhe tirasse a cadeira, você também não ia gostar".


----------



## Alandria

Lembro-lhes que as formas "iria", "faria" e "deveria" ainda sobrevivem em partes do nordeste brasileiro. 

Não estou me baseando apenas nos estudos dos lingüístas; mas, também, porque pude comprovar isso quando estive lá.


----------



## César Lasso

Bom, gosto do segundo exemplo. Estou a pensar que poderia traduzi-lo de duas formas:
- A usted tampoco le *gustaría* que yo le quitara la silla.
Ou então:
- Si yo le quitara la silla, a usted tampoco le *iba a gustar.*

Isso faz-me reparar que, na minha língua, "iba a + infinitivo" também tem uma nuance condicional da qual eu não estava ciente...


----------



## César Lasso

Alandria said:


> Lembro-lhes que as formas "iria", "faria" e "deveria" ainda sobrevivem em partes do nordeste brasileiro.
> 
> E como se dizem essas formas em outras partes do Brasil?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Não estou me baseando apenas nos estudos dos lingüístas; mas, também, porque pude comprovar isso quando estive lá.


----------



## Alandria

"Ia", "fazia" e "devia".

Em quase todo o Brasil é assim.


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> Lembro-lhes que as formas "iria", "faria" e "deveria" ainda sobrevivem em partes do nordeste brasileiro.
> 
> Não estou me baseando apenas nos estudos dos lingüístas; mas, também, porque pude comprovar isso quando estive lá.


 
Do modo como você diz, parece que essas formas estão em extinção ou algo assim. Aqui em Minas não é nada incomum ouvi-las.


----------



## Odinh

MOC said:


> Olá César.
> 
> Os meus amigos espanhóis dizem "iba cambiando" com naturalidade e é isso que significa o uso do "ia + gerúndio" em português. Não é necessariamente brasileiro. Também se usa em Portugal.


 
Ao menos nos romances do Eça de Queiroz se lê 'ir + gerúndio' a todo momento. Muitas vezes o que vocês chamam de 'brasileirismos' ou, em tom mais pejorativo, 'brasileirices' nada mais é do que expressões ou estruturas da língua que em Portugal caíram em desuso ou simplesmente foram esquecidas, mas que no Brasil permanecem bem vivas.


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> Ao menos nos romances do Eça de Queiroz se lê 'ir + gerúndio' a todo momento. Muitas vezes o que vocês chamam de 'brasileirismos' ou, em tom mais pejorativo, 'brasileirices' nada mais é do que expressões ou estruturas da língua que em Portugal caíram em desuso ou simplesmente foram esquecidas, mas que no Brasil permanecem bem vivas.



Nunca ninguém ouvirá tom pejorativo da minha parte. Faço sempre a distinção entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil porque efectivamente não são exactamente iguais, mas nunca tratarei o português do Brasil com menor respeito.


----------



## César Lasso

De certeza que também ninguém ouvirá da minha parte tom pejorativo face a outras variedades de língua.

Se calhar, o português de Portugal e o do Brasil (estudo comparativo) é tema para outra discussão.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Odinh

Quero deixar claro que fiz esse comentário em tom de observação, pelo muito que já ouvi e li, não é sequer uma crítica.


----------



## Vanda

César e outros foreros mais recentes, temos em andamento vários tópicos sobre diferenças entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil. Aqui vai uma listinha:
português brasileiro

é preciso falar no português standard?

expressões com sentidos diferentes no pt/europeu e pt/brasileiro

 Uma recomendação, ou melhor, uma lembrancinha:

Continuemos o tom amigável e respeitoso em nossas discussões para que nosso "cantinho" seja agradável a todos!


----------



## César Lasso

Concordo contigo, Odinh, e com o que disseste sobre as variedades regionais, que são formas que cairam em desuso na "metrópole". A língua está em constante movimento e evolui en todos os lados (até no seu "berço") de forma diferente.
Cumprimentos.


----------

